# Wasatch LE Archery Bull



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

After a lot of time and hard work it all came together. I was fortunate enough to harvest this 7x7 bull over labor day weekend. He broke his fifth on his left side but with a little glue should be good as new  What a great experience. There is nothing quite like bowhunting. Good luck to you all who still have tags to fill.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

You done well.......persistence and patience usually pay off!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull. congrats.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Another great archery bull. Congrats.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

He is bigger in real life. I like those dark antlers. Very well done.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks pretty old, teeth worn way down?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the words. He was an older bull. I will let you all know what the tooth data says about his age. I can't wait to see what he looks like when Packout is through with him. Silentstalker your bulls you have taken or helped take have been great bulls congrats on the huge 5 from the books.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Those dark antlers are awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice bull congrats, 8)


----------



## 343Bull (Aug 2, 2010)

It's about time Levy you sap sucker, Remember when we shot some nice bulls on the Wasatch? Remember that bum that had the muzzle loader tag and didn't fill it? See you on the duck hunt opener. Good job big rye!!! Oh and welcome to pope and young.


----------

